
Show HN: Save, organize and share links with your team in a one place - jranand
https://lynkmark.com/
======
jranand
Guys, I am developing a new product called Lynkmark, where you can save,
organize and share all links with your team in one searchable place.

Why Iam doing this?

As an entrepreneur, I am continuously looking for new inspiring ideas on
product, marketing, process, design and almost everything and I always wanted
to share them with my team, mostly I will share them in Slack. I am also using
different medium like email, WhatsApp or Telegram to share the same links with
other members.

But the problem is

How can I bring all the different set of team members to view my shared links?

How can I set permissions for each of my collections so that I can filter out
links which are irrelevant for other team members?

To answer those questions

So We've decided to created this super useful tool for everyone who wants to
collect, organize all useful links from the web and share them with their team
in one centralized place.

Let me know your feedback on this idea.

Visit:

[https://lynkmark.com/](https://lynkmark.com/)

